# my cat attacked my new girlfriend???



## spider207 (Nov 6, 2008)

This was the 2nd time I had her over. The first time was fine.
All of a sudden my female cat attacked her from behind and kept
trying to go after her. She was hissing and growling - it was insane!
Any ideas what could have happened?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

Hiya and welcome 

That sounds like she is jealous of your girlfriend. May sound crazy but it has been known.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hi & Welcome.
Does your girlfriend have any animals or been by any ? Sometimes the smell of other cats on your clothes can set them off hissing.*


----------



## spider207 (Nov 6, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hi & Welcome.
> Does your girlfriend have any animals or been by any ? Sometimes the smell of other cats on your clothes can set them off hissing.*


She doesn't have any pets, but claims to love and be loved by animals.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

May just be jealousy then hun - how olds your cat and how long have you had her? has it always been just you and kitty?? xx


----------



## Spudmols (Sep 17, 2008)

Definately sounds jealous to me, my cat will always push me and the OH apart if we are cuddled up.
If you cat is used to all the attention she definately want one someone else coming in and taking up her time with you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

wizzadora said:


> Definately sounds jealous to me, my cat will always push me and the OH apart if we are cuddled up.
> If you cat is used to all the attention she definately want one someone else coming in and taking up her time with you.


My kitten FREEDOM did the same with me and my partner. Never got aggressive but would always come between us


----------



## spider207 (Nov 6, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> May just be jealousy then hun - how olds your cat and how long have you had her? has it always been just you and kitty?? xx


I've had the cats for about 7 years now. Me and my ex-girlfriend were living together for 2 years and recently split-up. I've been on my own for about a month now, but my ex didn't care for the cats and wasn't very affectionate towards them, so I don't thing "she" is a factor in this. Nothing like this has ever happened before. In fact, we were sitting next to each other at the computer when the cat attacked her from behind. What a scene it was!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

spider207 said:


> I've had the cats for about 7 years now. Me and my ex-girlfriend were living together for 2 years and recently split-up. I've been on my own for about a month now, but my ex didn't care for the cats and wasn't very affectionate towards them, so I don't thing "she" is a factor in this. Nothing like this has ever happened before. In fact, we were sitting next to each other at the computer when the cat attacked her from behind. What a scene it was!


Never be too sure - they put up with your other girlfriend not liking them - perhaps theyre worried you're bringing another like her into your family hun x


----------



## spider207 (Nov 6, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> Never be too sure - they put up with your other girlfriend not liking them - perhaps theyre worried you're bringing another like her into your family hun x


Jealousy is probably it. My cat is "very." She desires constant attention. How do I prevent this from happening again?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hmmm, yea, that could be the problem, like Lou says. If your ex did'nt care for them, they are probably very warey now. Perhaps get your new girlfriend to bring them some treats they like and give them to the cats when she visits, they'll soon grow to like her*


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hmmm, yea, that could be the problem, like Lou says. If your ex did'nt care for them, they are probably very warey now. Perhaps get your new girlfriend to bring them some treats they like and give them to the cats when she visits, they'll soon grow to like her*


As Wendy's said above - your GF needs to bond with them and show them she cares hun xx

things like treats and toys will help very much xx

let us know how you get on hun xx


----------

